# goodman package heat pump



## mrstrick1 (Feb 21, 2021)

the blower and heat strips work but my compressor and outside fan dont work. it is a goodman 4 ton package heat pump. Any ideas? I have ordered a defrost board to see if that might be the problem.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM


----------

